# Boy frog



## DieHydei (Apr 11, 2021)

opinions on the sex of this cobalt? I’m currently going with male, haven’t seen or heard calling and is in with 2 females as of 2 days ago. No aggression but I am planning on rehoming one female.


----------



## thicccccccFrog (Jan 1, 2022)

Toe pads are big.
I agree with male.


----------

